# Iphone 4 no sound



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi

I spilled some tea on my Iphone 4 this morning and now there is sound, the phone will ring and plays music and video sounds with my headphones plugged in, any suggestions

Thank you 

Dan


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like some liquid seeped into the speaker housing area and some residue is still in there. More than likely you'll need to break it down and clean it out. 

It's a fairly easy process to take apart. My daughters each have a iPhone 4 and I've replaced the digitizer on one and touch screen on the other. There are some really good videos on youtube that will show you the exact process. It's how I did it.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for responding bass
Can't I dry the housing without taking it apart if not when I do take it apart how do I dry the housing


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I noticed one other thing, when i press the volume button on the side of the phone
the display showing the volume level is not displaying any volume level


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

dano_61 said:


> Can't I dry the housing without taking it apart


No...you have to take it apart, it's still wet on the inside. If it still has moisture on the inside....take a sandwich baggy....put a cup of rice in it and stick the phone inside the bag. Make sure it's off.

Other than that you're going to have to take it apart and clean it.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

I have no problem getting the little screws at the bottom of the phone out but getting them back in is impossible


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Bass

It's a Christmas miracle !!!!! 
The sound starting working this morning 
Thanks


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great News!


----------

